# Mysz USB

## Xywa

Witam,

Po ostatnim update mam dziwny problem z myszą usb. Otóż po starcie KDE mysz (mimo iż podłączona) nie działa. Pomaga wyciągnięcie wtyczki i włożenie jej z powrotem. Any idea?

----------

## Bastian82

Bez dmesg'a będzie cieżko.

----------

## Jacekalex

Zobacz w czsie, jak nie działa w KDE, czy w tym czasie działa w konsoli (sys-libs/gpm), w ten sposób dowiesz się, czy problem jest s terowniku myszki, czy w samym kde.

U mnie wersje KDE 4.6 i 4.7.x rozpierzały w drobny mak karty dźwiękowe, zarówno na Debianie jak i na Gentoo.

Pomogło kastrowanie phonona.

Być może coś podobnego masz teraz z myszką.

Przy okazji, to stabilna wersja kde czy testowa (konkretnie która?).

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

